# plans for jigs



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

I would pay good money fot plans for the jigs that are used on The Router Workshop.
I would really like to have the plans of the mortise and tendon jig. Not a picture of one, but the plans. I have never been able to get it just right. Have the router base set up with the bearings.
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

I think I have them on the HD, I will check and If I do I will post them.

But you must change them if you want it to work right. 

BJ 
----------------

Trap

I just checked and I don't have them any more BUT if someone doesn't come up with a set I will make you a set.
But It's real easy jig to make  and once you make it you will say the same thing.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

This is where I got mine you may want to drop del a PM also.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2207-mortise-tenon-jig.html?highlight=Mortise+Tenon


Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

I know you said you want the plans and NOT a picture of one BUT the link below will show you all you need to know how to make the jig  plus what it should look like when your done.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

If I missed a item you need just drop me a PM and I will get it for you.
You can right click on any of the snapshots and save them to your HD and then print them out (View and then right click and select Copy Image then Paste to a folder on the desktop or HD) if that helps.

Bj 





trap said:


> I would pay good money fot plans for the jigs that are used on The Router Workshop.
> I would really like to have the plans of the mortise and tendon jig. Not a picture of one, but the plans. I have never been able to get it just right. Have the router base set up with the bearings.
> Bud


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah Ha: I have the jig, and it works...... It was always there and I was using it wrong!
What was I doing wrong? I was using the out side as the guide for centering the bit. It worked good if I used 1/2 inch stock and 1/4 inch spiral bit. But if I tried 1 inch the it would not center. I purchased the series 4 DVD and he used it, then I noticed that the bearings were riding on the board u are mortizing, and not on the two support boards. The more I watch, the more I uderstand.
Thanx for the info
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Bud

The real key to the jig is the side support parts. the original plans show a stationary side support parts But if they down move up and down you can't use anything that's taller then the side supports , and many times you will use 3" to 4" skirt boards on your projects.
You can also make a extra side support boards so you can put slots in 6" or wider boards.
One of the neat things about the jig, you can put slots in at a 22 1/2 deg. if you have the need by adjusting the side supports ( one high one low and cut on a 22 1/2 deg.or a 45deg.  and the bearings will track right on the button and put the slot in true.
And by using the floating type teton you can do it all on one jig.

Try that one on a router table or with a standard plunge router setup. 

Have a good one
Bj 

NOTE**** you can make your own teton inserts quick and easy on the router table by using a bead cutter bit or round over bit and some hardwood  I make them 2ft long or longer and then cut off what I need ( 1/4",3/8" and 1/2" thick ) you can buy them premade from Rockler but they are not cheap


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Bobj3,
Thanks for the photo's,
I will be going to Lowes and get the popular as discribed. I like the adjustable sides. There is another jig on the dvd that I will be making. When I get it done I will post it on the site.
Thankx again
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Bud

May I ask what the other jig is ,you are going to make ( what is used for ?) 
one more thing do they show how to build the M & T jig (step by step plans) on the DVD ?.

Bj


----------

